# blasting and cruising



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking for aas definition or these 2 terms.   I believe they speek for themselves just looking for a detailed explanation of each


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 19, 2014)

Cruise - typical trt dose, administered consistently. Usually in the range of 200mg a week of test. 

Blast - basically a cycle while you're on trt, 500mg a week or more.


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

So if your on TRT it's considered cruising?   Do those not on TRT cruise for extended periods of time after a cycle?

So if your on a cycle doing 250mg test and 250mg tren every 3rd day you would increase them to 500mg every 3rd day for a week?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes you can cruise if you're not in trt. You'll need to familiarize yourself with the repercussions of doing this. 

If adding tren someone else will need to chime in, not my forte.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2014)

No. Cruising is basically any dose u choose to stay on for a few months or whatever length of time u choose. Most guys cruise on 200ish mgs test a week. A point of a cruise is to maintain what u gain during your cycles or blasts. 

A blast would simply be a cycle of higher doses than the cruise. So say you cruise on 200mg test a week then do a blast of 600mg test a week and 600mg deca a week for 18 weeks. Then go back to your cruise dose for a while. 

Make sense?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 19, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> No. Cruising is basically any dose u choose to stay on for a few months or whatever length of time u choose. Most guys cruise on 200ish mgs test a week. A point of a cruise is to maintain what u gain during your cycles or blasts.
> 
> A blast would simply be a cycle of higher doses than the cruise. So say you cruise on 200mg test a week then do a blast of 600mg test a week and 600mg deca a week for 18 weeks. Then go back to your cruise dose for a while.
> 
> Make sense?





I knew you were gonna say deca. Lol.


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> No. Make sense?



Yes it is on the cruise.  Still have question on blast.  So if you are not cruising ( on a maintenance dose or TRT) using nothing at all.  And you plan on a cycle 250mg test and 250mg deca (lol) every 3rd day you would double it for a week or two and go back to you original dose plan?  Blasting used to get more immediate response?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 19, 2014)

....in dumb ass terms. 

I would blast 1G of test cyp first week, then I would cruise on 250/300mg a week for the remainder of the month then blast 1G on the first week of every month. Since blast and cruise is indefinitely. Kinda like playing catch up with that 1G so hormone lvls dont take a plunge your feeding 250mg while the 1G drops.  Make sense? Of course I dont recomend those numbers as you have not mentioned any type of esters with test you continue to say every 3rd day. Thats not cruising. Thats 750mg a week still


Thats as stupid as I can be.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....in dumb ass terms.
> 
> I would blast 1G of test cyp first week, then I would cruise on 250/300mg a week for the remainder of the month then blast 1G on the first week of every month. Since blast and cruise is indefinitely. Kinda like playing catch up with that 1G so hormone lvls dont take a plunge your feeding 250mg while the 1G drops.  Make sense? Of course I dont recomend those numbers as you have not mentioned any type of esters with test you continue to say every 3rd day. Thats not cruising. Thats 750mg a week still
> 
> ...


U really do that? How do u feel from week to week? Acne outbreaks at all?


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....in dumb ass terms.
> Make sense? Of course I dont recomend those numbers as you have not mentioned any type of esters with test you continue to say every 3rd day.


OK I get it. The test would be E


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 19, 2014)

*Cruising* means you don't run pct - the primary goal of cruising is to maintain gains from a blast, but you can and should still try to progress while cruising, just like you would when you come off. 


A *Blast* is just a higher dose than your cruise - it's another word for "cycle" but indicates you do not plan on running a pct afterwards. 


*TRT* is a specific type of cruise where you run testosterone at a dosage that places your test levels within normal range of natural healthy male. 


*HRT* is a specific type of cruise, much like TRT, where you are trying to mimic "normal" hormones levels, but this can be applied to other hormones other than testosterone.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 19, 2014)

and the blast does not have to be a certain number, as long as it is more than the cruise. i.e. i cruise at 200mg test cyp a week i blast at 300 test cyp 300 deca. don't get all hung up on a set milligram dose (everybody says i got to run 700 mg test a week ) the lower your dose, that gives you good results is what you are after imo. you will hold your gains better and won't have as many sides


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 19, 2014)

cruising is just another word for quiter.


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> *Cruising* means you don't run pct - the primary goal of cruising is to maintain gains from a blast, but you can and should still try to progress while cruising, just like you would when you come off.
> 
> 
> A *Blast* is just a higher dose than your cruise - it's another word for "cycle" but indicates you do not plan on running a pct afterwards.
> ...



Thanks.  I thought HRT and TRT were the same that clears that up


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 19, 2014)

I consider hrt/trt doctor supervised (as TheLup stated with the concept being to keep or restore test/hormones in the healthy range for an adult male).

I consider blast/cruise to be self administered whether it be the blast side which may include multiple compounds and higher levels of test.  Cruising is the self administered test regimen for those not planning on coming off any time soon.


----------

